# فإن الإنسان يصدق بما هو مخوف على غيره ومحبوب لغيره



## makala

ما معنى العبارة : فإن الإنسان يصدق بما هو مخوف على غيره ومحبوب لغيره, ولا يورثه ذلك هربا ولا طلبا؟

ومنه قول ابن مسعود : كفى بخشية الله علما, وكفى بالاغترار بالله جهلا, وذلك لأن تصور المخوف يوجب الهرب منه. وتصور المحبوب يوجب طلبه,فإذا لم يهرب من هذا ولم يطلب هذا دل على أنه لم يتصوره تصورا تاما.
ولكن قد يتصور الخبر عنه, وتصور الخبر وتصديقه وحفظ حروفه غير تصور المخبر به, وكذلك إذا لم يكن المتصور محبوبا له ولا مكروها, فإن الإنسان يصدق بما هو مخوف على غيره ومحبوب لغيره, ولا يورثه ذلك هربا ولا طلبا, وكذلك إذا أخبر بما هو محبوب له ومكروه ولم يكذب المخبر, بل عرف صدقه لكن قلبه مشغول بأمور أخرى عن تصور ما أخبر به, فهذا لايتحرك للهرب ولا للطلب.

فقه الإيمان لابن تيمية


----------



## Mejeed

قد تسمع بخبر مخوف أو بخبر مفرح ، ولكن هذا الخبر لا يخصك من قريب ولا من بعيد ، بل يخص شخصا آخر لا علاقة لك به ، فتصورك وتصديقك للخبر لا يترك فيك أثرا ، فأنت لن تهرب مثلا لتنجو إن كان مخوفا ، ولا تسعى لمنفعة إن كان مفرحا.


----------

